# anyone going to BMQ July 31st?  (St. Jean)



## S McPhee (3 May 2006)

Anyone going to BMQ starting July 31st? 

 I finally got my job offer as an NES OP!!!


----------



## Mountain19 (3 May 2006)

when do you get sworn in????


----------



## S McPhee (3 May 2006)

June 13th in Halifax.


----------



## Mountain19 (3 May 2006)

I am from Edmonton and they havent given me a swearing date yet. My godfather is a Captain with 1VP and he wants to swear me in. Cant wait to leave my BMQ is set for June 12.


----------



## rocker23 (3 May 2006)

I expect That i'll be headed for july BMQ...  I had my interview and medical last week.  The interviewer said that if all goes good with the medical I should get a job offer fairly quick...  And therefore could be looking at BMQ in July.


----------



## Mountain19 (3 May 2006)

It happens so fast, it makes you kinda scared. It took me less from application start to job offer less than 2 months. I am just happy cause i have worked so hard to get this career started.


----------



## rocker23 (3 May 2006)

I handed in my application about 4 weeks ago...  And now i'm merit listed and waiting for a job offer...  The process was really quick for me.


----------



## Mountain19 (4 May 2006)

Damn man that was fast. I think the Conservatives really want us  new recruits in!!!!!!


----------



## NJL (4 May 2006)

I'm starting BMQ (St. Jean) on July 31, was supposed to start July 3 in borden.. but the course got cancelled 

Regular Force: RMS Clerk.


----------



## S McPhee (4 May 2006)

NJL,

Me too.  I was supposed to go July 3rd, but received a call saying it was re-scheduled for July 31st.  Looks like I'll be seeing you there.


----------



## NJL (4 May 2006)

S McPhee,

It sounds like we're in pretty well in the same situation... I'm also getting sworn in at the CFRC in Halifax, but I was told mine's June 12 not 13... I got my call yesterday (Wed) afternoon, was a little bit dissapointed at first with having to wait the extra time... but I guess it gives me a little more time to get ready and enjoyed some of the summer.


----------



## S McPhee (4 May 2006)

hmm... I hope I got the date right.  I was told June 13th at 13:30.  

Either way, at least I know of at least one person going the same time as I am.  Feel free to pm anytime.


----------



## NJL (4 May 2006)

I was told to be there on June 12 at 1:30, ceremony at 3:15.... what where you told before the course date change, cuz the lady said my enrollement date didn't change. I might give them a call on Friday, just to confirm the date.


----------



## S McPhee (4 May 2006)

I just recall being told June 13th at 13:30 (1:30).  I wasn't told specifics about the swearing in process or anything, so I'm not too sure.  They reached me on my cell phone without pen and paper handy, so with all of the excitement, I may have got it slightly wrong.


----------



## S McPhee (9 May 2006)

I've confirmed... I'm getting sworn in on June 13 at 13:30.  I guess they are swearing in people on both days.


----------



## NJL (9 May 2006)

Yeah they must be... I confirmed today that's mine's still June 12.


----------



## Fredster (15 May 2006)

I'll be training in St. Jean from 31 July to 13 October.  Armoured Crewman.  Getting sworn in on July 12.


----------



## S McPhee (13 Jun 2006)

I just found out today that I am being switched back to the July 4th BMQ..... so I wont be going with you guys after all.


----------



## rozy15 (18 Jun 2006)

im leavin for class to star on july 31st as infantry cant wait shud be fun


----------



## NJL (19 Jul 2006)

I figured with only 12 days to go I'd refresh this post incase someone missed it the first time around... it should be an adventure and a great experience... Good luck to all recruits "shipping out" for BMQ soon... remember we gotta work as a team and stay positive


----------



## Fredster (19 Jul 2006)

Yeah, let's all remember to work together and get everyone through the course.  If we all do our best and push our hardest I think we'll have a great time.  Best of luck and see ya there!!   :warstory:


----------



## ryanmclean (24 Jul 2006)

I'm one of the guys on the July 31 BMQ, flying out from Halifax on the 30th at 7:30.


----------



## NJL (24 Jul 2006)

R.McLean were on the same flight I also think we were sworn in together(June 12), but not 100% sure. My name is N. Little and I'm 26. I'm also going in as a (RMS) clerk... It's less than a week now.. the times going pretty fast.. I'm pretty well ready to go I just gotta get a few things done before we leave. Are you excited/ nervous? I've heard/read/seen alot about about BMQ lately so I not really nervous, just curoius to find out/experience for myself what bmq is all about. Alot of people I know say if your in shape it's mostly just a mental game to try a weed-out the recruits that can't cut-it. 
Hopefully our platoon works well together... Good luck and see ya there.


----------



## ryanmclean (25 Jul 2006)

Yeah, I remember you from the enrollment ceremony...I'm nervous too but just about the new experience, I'm just working on getting everything organized before going on course.  I'm actually quite excited about it.  We just gotta remember to work as team and help each other out!  Alos, keeping positive is key, not matter what happens, I know we can all make it through! ;D


----------



## ryanmclean (25 Jul 2006)

NJL, 
I'm going through as RMS, excited about that as well as it was the trade I wanted when I applied, my biggest issue with this week is finding a place to stay near the airport. LOL.  That and trying to pack to leave.  How are you doing on getting the stuff on the joining instructions?


----------



## NJL (25 Jul 2006)

I just need to get a couple more things this week and I'll have all the items off the list... I actually had 2 lists one for borden (was suppose to do bmq there before it got cancelled) and a list for st. jean... the borden list as a few items more items on it (starch/locks, etc.)... I'm told once in st.jean they give everyone a cash advance (around $225) and time to go to cannex and pick-up some items. I also gotta finish the security paperwork I'm almost done... it took a while cuz it's alot of info to remember/get.

A couple friends just got done bmq (in April) and they've been pretty helpful answering questions... they both said teamwork and staying positive/sense of humor are keys to getting through it.


----------



## ryanmclean (25 Jul 2006)

Yes, I received the two lists too, I got all the stuff on the Borden list, and then was told it was moved, so I ended up buying three locks and starch but apparenlt not needing them LOL.  Now it's just a matter of packing it all up.


----------

